# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Presas y Represas >  Alqueva a cota NPA

## F. Lázaro

Acabo de encontrar esta imagen, del 28 de Mayo de 2010, en la que la cota del embalse de Alqueva se situaba en la cota NPA (Nivel de Pleno Armazenamento)  :EEK!: 

Dicho en otras palabras... *4.150 Hm3*  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 


Fuente: http://olhares.aeiou.pt/barragem_alq...to3742314.html

Aquí podemos comparar como estaba el charco en ese momento, flipante...

Fuente: http://cnpgb.inag.pt/gr_barragens/gb...lquevades1.jpg

A ésto, hay que sumar que el año pasado, Alqueva llegó a tirar más 3000 m3/s entre la central y los desagües de medio fondo ya que no le cabía una sola molécula de agua más. Eso nos da una idea de la cantidad de agua que cayó el año pasado por estos lares...

Por lo cual, queda claro lo que publicaba El Periódico de Extremadura:




> http://www.elperiodicoextremadura.co...sp?pkid=487616
> *El acierto del gran embalse de Alqueva*
> El pantano se ha llenado a pesar de los augurios de ecologistas, que decían que nunca lo haría.

----------


## sergi1907

Impresionante imagen :EEK!: 

No es extraño que se dudara de su llenado, tiene que llover mucho para conseguirlo :Smile:

----------


## ben-amar

ahi hay agua para un poco de tiempo, ¿no?  :Big Grin:  :Stick Out Tongue: 
¡que gustazo ver un charquito de esos!

----------


## F. Lázaro

> No es extraño que se dudara de su llenado, *tiene que llover mucho para conseguirlo*


Evidentemente  :Smile: 

El embalse de Alqueva es un embalse de regulación plurianual, y con el vaso que tiene, eso no se llena en cuatro tardes... tiene que llover con ganas para llenar esos 4.150 Hm3...

Pero por otro lado, hay que tener en cuenta que está situado sobre el río Guadiana, con una cuenca de aportación de 55.000 Km2, y eso es una extensión de tierra tremenda, cuando llueve y se satura la tierra de esos 55.000 Km2, ahí se recoge muchísima agua.

De hecho, me hubiera gustado saber los caudales entrantes al embalse de Alqueva el año pasado. Estoy seguro que tuvo que haber días con entradas de más de 5000 m3/s  :EEK!: 




> ahi hay agua para un poco de tiempo, ¿no?


Una poquilla, sí  :Big Grin: 




> ¡que gustazo ver un charquito de esos!


Lo que te perdiste el día 2 de Octubre de 2010... -> Visita a la presa de Alqueva (Portugal)  :Wink:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Lo que va siendo llena hasta las trancas... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: .
Justo en ese momento deberían haberle abierto los aliviaderos, que manera de bajar agua... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Big Grin: .

----------

